# Welcome To The New Stolenhistory Forum!



## dreamtime (Sep 1, 2020)

Hello former sh.org members and welcome back!

This site was created as a response to stolenhistory.org disappearing in August 2020.

Our forum at stolenhistory.net is run as a community-project by several members of the old forum, including myself.

The goal of this new forum is to provide a place to continue where we left off before stolenhistory.org went down. Stolenhistory.org brought together like-minded people with awareness about the world we live in, and losing the community would be a tragedy.

The introductory thread is here: Welcome Thread - Introduce Yourself

*What happened to stolenhistory.org?*

No one knows why the forum disappeared. On 8/21 the forum vanished, as the domain got redirected to the archive.org version of stolenhistory.org. The redirect is still active as of now. There are some speculations as to what happened, but nothing substantial.

After years of research and collaboration, most of the knowledge has been lost. We don't know whether stolenhistory.org will come back online, because KorbenDallas has also deleted all social media accounts and doesn't react to e-mails.

*Who is behind stolenhistory.net?*

Everyone who is part of the team can be found here: Staff members

*What happens next?*

We are currently working on rescuing as much as possible from the old content on stolenhistory.org and bring it into this forum. Thanks to @KeeperOfTheKnowledge and @Maxine we have two relatively big archives to work with, in addition to the online-archive at archive.org - from these three archives we are trying to extract most of the original posts and make them available here.

When that task is finished, we will open the forum up for discussions. Until then, you can't start any threads.

Even though the forum is technically online, it will take some time to get everything ready and fully functional behind the scenes. We have been working on this for no more than a week, and it's an enormous amount of work.

*What's the difference between sh.org and sh.net?*

We try to keep the forum experience as close as possible to the old forum.

Some changes we are currently working on:

We will offer regular (for example, monthly) backups of the forum content (threads, images, videos, etc.) to the community. The exact technical implementation is still up for debate, but we will keep you informed about the developments. With these backups, we will make sure that the content lives on independently of stolenhistory.net. Currently, the best idea seems to be to archive the forum weekly or monthly with a tool like archivebox and provide the archive to members. That way it is in a readable format, so the archived sites can be opened in the browser and read in the same way as this website, but offline and locally.
In addition to images we will also self-host important videos that are in danger of being deleted from youtube and other sources. These videos will probably be part of the above automated backups.
Users can delete their own accounts. When you delete your account, your entire personal data (email-address, password, personal info) will be permanently deleted. This is already possible. If you wish to delete your account, click on your profile -> Delete Account. You will have a time period of 2 weeks in which you can re-activate your account by simply logging in. If you don't log in for two weeks, your account will be permanently deleted with no way to recover it. You will not be able to register anew with your old username. Your posts and threads will not be deleted.

This forum is run with the goal of providing knowledge and resources in relation to the topic of the buried history of mankind. The primary purpose is to search for and re-discover our true past and bring together those who are seeking truth in this world of lies. It will stay non-commercial.

*Overview of Forum Rules*

stolenhistory.net is a research-forum used solely for non-profit education purposes. Discussions are focused on the topic at hand. There is no place for off-topic discussions.

Treat others with respect - no personal insults or threats. Permanent ban without warning in case of insults.
No product advertising.
One account per person.
Ignore trolls. Report questionable posts to moderators.
No sharing of personal information about other members
No promotion of illegal activities
The forum will be devoted exclusively to the topic of buried history. Mainstream-Conspiracy threads or contemporary topics without a direct connection to history won't be allowed. There are enough places for discussing things like these, and politics can be an easy attack vector for dividing communities.

*Rescuing the old forum content*

Thanks to @pushamaku a significant part of the old forum posts will be rescued. For the last weeks he has been working on getting the content into a readable format to import into this forum.

We will import as many as possible of the original posts from the old forum. The original post is the first post in each thread. Once imported into this forum, you can start the discussion just like before below the original post. The replies to an original post (OP) won't be recovered.

Before starting a new discussion, please go through the imported threads and look whether there's already a thread for your topic.


----------

